# Glitch Art



## Ringo (Aug 1, 2012)

"Glitch" is the name for an interesting type of photography that uses editing to create a jarring dissonance in the image. Many of you are probably familiar with it, but if you're not, it's this kind of thing: http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/12/99/75/41/18844010.jpg http://i49.servimg.com/u/f49/12/99/75/41/13427210.png

Now I think that's pretty fucking cool. And even though it perfectly abides by all artistic guidelines, its current fate on Furaffinity is in question, with many glitch artists being forced to remove their galleries. I was just wondering if anybody here supports this art form and would like to see it continue to be allowed, as normal photography is, or if anyone here is a glitch artist themselves with something to say.


----------



## Rheumatism (Aug 1, 2012)

Could use some v sync.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 1, 2012)

Like any art form, it's valid if people make an effort and work towards the end results with purpose.
But some techniques lend themselves to laziness more than others.

That said, I do like the samples you provided.
And it's certainly a lot better than all the camwhore bathroom facebook shots I keep seeing, goddamn.


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Aug 1, 2012)

forced to remove galleries!? why? Just becuase people dont like it? Im sick and tired of seeing fat fur and my little pony art but I have to put up with it. why is glitch art any different...? :/


----------



## mapdark (Aug 1, 2012)

Horny Sceptile said:


> forced to remove galleries!? why? Just becuase people dont like it? Im sick and tired of seeing fat fur and my little pony art but I have to put up with it. why is glitch art any different...? :/



Well a lot of it looks like someone taking pictures of a malfunctioning display.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 1, 2012)

mapdark said:


> Well a lot of it looks like someone taking pictures of a malfunctioning display.



It's like any form of photography, It can be lazy crap or it can be art.


----------



## DoktorGilda (Aug 1, 2012)

I love glitch art! I think it looks very interesting if well-done. :3 Besides, I already have this weird fascination with glitches and the like, hehe.

(also I have seen glitch porn before)


----------



## Taralack (Aug 2, 2012)

The first one is not bad, the second one is... ehh. Just looks like a screenshot of a crashed graphics card to me. 

How would one go about replicating this effect purposefully anyway? Assuming you only use games to create it, forcing your graphics card or computer to go into this state could be detrimental to it.


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

I think the correct term is "expressionistic photo-manipulation". I've never heard of "glitch art".

Not saying you can't call it that. It's just that it may be easier to find what you're looking for if you focus on expressionistic art places/sites.


----------



## furspot (Aug 2, 2012)

Just a thought... People that have bad eyesight, may have a tenancy to dislike abstract or representative art.  Just hearsay and experience, no actual studies that I know of.  Make sense?


----------



## Heliophobic (Aug 2, 2012)

furspot said:


> Just a thought... People that have bad eyesight, may have a tenancy to dislike abstract or representative art.  Just hearsay and experience, no actual studies that I know of.  Make sense?



From my experience, the people that believe realism is the only real artstyle are, to be frank, uneducated in the field of visual arts. If your eyesight is really that bad, you should probably be wearing glasses anyway.

Why am I such a condescending asshole?


----------



## Thaily (Aug 2, 2012)

furspot said:


> Just a thought... People that have bad eyesight, may have a tenancy to dislike abstract or representative art.  Just hearsay and experience, no actual studies that I know of.  Make sense?



I'd like to see your sources on that, because Monet had bad eyesight and he was an impressionist.


----------



## hedgehodge (Aug 2, 2012)

I had heard the bad eyesight was what ALLOWED him to make good abstract stuff to begin with? I need to look this up...

Anyway I love glitch art and...

say though, the first post seems to suggest we're talking about just glitch photography rather than using glitch/databend tricks on images/drawings in general...

If we are though, I love using databends/glitches as textures/backgrounds/part of works I do, if that means anything :S


----------



## Ringo (Aug 2, 2012)

hedgehodge said:


> I had heard the bad eyesight was what ALLOWED him to make good abstract stuff to begin with? I need to look this up...
> 
> Anyway I love glitch art and...
> 
> ...



That works too, any general glitchyness is what I mean. 

And actually, you've made me remember that it can be applied to photography or drawings or any kind of art, which really sets it apart as its own form. Which makes the exclusion of it from FA even dumber.


----------



## Arshes Nei (Aug 2, 2012)

Yeah, well FA has a lot of restrictions on photography even if it's a legitimate medium. Sorry.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 3, 2012)

Arshes Nei said:


> Yeah, well FA has a lot of restrictions on photography even if it's a legitimate medium. Sorry.



This is very true. And if any of those restrictions are being violated I'll be happy to back off.

Also, even if one or more restrictions are being violated by certain submissions, that's a matter of the individual submissions rather than the category as a whole, which I'd expect the administration to be aware of.


----------



## Thaily (Aug 3, 2012)

Ringo said:


> This is very true. And if you can prove to me that those restrictions are being violated I'll be happy to back off.



There is no "proof", it's up to the judgement of the moderators.


----------



## Ringo (Aug 3, 2012)

Thaily said:


> There is no "proof", it's up to the judgement of the moderators.



Chalk that up to poor word choice


----------



## Oly (Aug 7, 2012)

Not all glitch art is photography >..<

screen captures aren't photography, and if I create an image 100% on the computer it's not a photo either. For example I've glitched up drawings that I did digitally. 

data bending can be done on any image, not just photos...

Anyways I make glitch art, I make animations actually of glitches that I create, check my gallery out if you wanna see them. And I'm trying to get commissions so go ahead and ask if you'd like one.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 9, 2012)

I do not understand why somebody would feel the need to remove glitch art for any reason other than their own personal prejudice. If the rules and restrictions on fur affinity unfairly or unintentionally reject valid forms of artistic creativity which are not criminally vulga themsleves then they perform an inadequate job in that respect. 

I would make similar comments about graffiti, which I know is removed from the website. Taking a photograph that happens to contain or focus on graffiti doesn't necessitate the photographer breaking the law.


----------



## FireFeathers (Aug 12, 2012)

This is actually a thing?  Honestly the first time it's cropped up. I imagine if it's done well, it's interesting. Otherwise, the examples I'm seeing in searching around for it is like other amateur abstract art- try and direct the viewers eye away from obvious anatomy issues and general shoddiness of the picture being abstracted, like any other excessive use of Photoshop filters. I don't really see the appeal.


----------

